# Service cable concealed in building structure?



## steveray (Jan 9, 2012)

Where is (or is there?) a code section(s) that does not allow the unprotected SE cable to be installed concealed in a building?  I've been taught that and it makes sense, but can't seem to put my finger on it now....Is it 338.10(A) via kicking you to 230.6? Or is there something in 240?

Thanx!


----------



## north star (Jan 9, 2012)

** **

Under 600v or over 600v?......Also, by definition [ Article 100 ], the concealed

location is considered to be protected. DEF: [ from the `08 NEC ]:Concealed

= Rendered inaccessible by the structure or the finish of the building.

For services under 600v, Article 230.50(B): " ...shall be protected against

physical damage."  [ <--- if not concealed ]

** **


----------



## codeworks (Jan 9, 2012)

steveray, refer to section 338.10(4) (a) "iNTERIOR INSTALLATIONS" "in addition to the provisions of this article, Type SE service entrance cable used for interior wiring shall comply with the installation requirements of Part II of Articel 334", so as long as it's so inside it's like romex


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2012)

Under 600...typ residential type setup....

Thanks....

   I meant the whole "unfused power" thing.....I was taught (by a sparky waaay smarter than I) that the cable with no overcurrent protection can not be concealed in the building structure for the reasons that if it is exposed, it is a seen hazard; if concealed and hit...the cable guy/ homeowner/ whoever and the transformer on the pole pop.....Does that make any difference?

Not worried about protecting the cable per say.....just the unsuspecting picture hanger.....


----------



## codeworks (Jan 9, 2012)

not fed from a metered disconnect?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 9, 2012)

230.70(A)(1) is the code section that requires the service disconnecting means to be located outside the building or inside the structure nearest the point of entrance of the service entrance conductors.

This is the section that is used to say the service entrance conductors (unfused conductors) can't be run inside a building. Now some jurisdictions have a written length that service entrance conductors can enter a building and still be considered nearest the point.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Will allow SE to be ran 10ft max. with disconnect to panel here. I belive this is a AHJ policy?

pc1


----------



## beach (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't have my book with me, but doesn't it refer to conductors run horizontally? I believe you can run a service entrance horizontally inside a building if the conduit is encased in 2" of concrete......

Found it.... 230.6 (2)


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2012)

Typically...here in CT...what has been commonly accepted is probably 5 to 7 feet of cable inside to the disconnect....there are electricians that say that there is some magical 10' rule (so that must be acceptable in some towns) (I believe there is one for feeders)...I tell them as short as possible...I figure if you enter under the meter and drop straight down into the top of the panel, should be maybe 3 to 5 feet and should be acceptable, anything more than that will be taken on a case by case basis...saw one the other day on a garage (that was approved by my boss) w/ meter can on outside no disco, panel in wall on inside with about 5' of SE cable looped inside the wall, which will then be covered with drywall....Hope they don't hang anything on that wall....!


----------



## north star (Jan 10, 2012)

** * **

If your AHJ is concerned enough about the possibility of the

SE being penetrated [ in a concealed location ], they "could "

adopt an amendment requiring more substantial protection.

Just sayin'...

*& & &*


----------



## pwood (Jan 10, 2012)

raider1 said:
			
		

> 230.70(A)(1) is the code section that requires the service disconnecting means to be located outside the building or inside the structure nearest the point of entrance of the service entrance conductors. This is the section that is used to say the service entrance conductors (unfused conductors) can't be run inside a building. Now some jurisdictions have a written length that service entrance conductors can enter a building and still be considered nearest the point.
> 
> Chris


   unfused conductors allowed only in back to back installs here. meter to service disconnect on the inside of building. Fire dept wants disconnect on the outside of the building for safety reasons so i try to get that.


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> unfused conductors allowed only in back to back installs here. meter to service disconnect on the inside of building. Fire dept wants disconnect on the outside of the building for safety reasons so i try to get that.


I wish that were the case here!.....Tough to turn around 50+ yrs of doing it wrong, but I will keep pushing.....


----------

